# Hello



## TonySE-R (Nov 8, 2006)

:newbie: 

Hello everybody, I'am from Mexico , around 2 weeks ago I traded in my 2004 sentra Spec-V for a 2005 silver alty SE-R with 0 miles on it , it has 6 speed and black / grey seats , will post pics of it very soon.
I got a question , since I'am in the break in period ( only 345 miles so far ) I shift at 3k or 4k at most but the car seems very silent to me , it is that because the revs are low for shifting , how does it sound past 4.5k ?? it screams as I hope or not that much without an aftermarket intake ?

Regards!!


----------



## jcb272 (May 9, 2006)

put in an AEM CAI... it will scream after 4500 rpm.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

With the stock intake, it sounds like my friend's BMW 530i when he pushes it... very clean, not too loud. With a CAI, it sounds more like a Ferrari.


----------

